# Grandson can ride a bike (only 3yrs 2 months)



## headcoat (15 Jul 2019)

My grandson can ride a two wheel pedal bike at the age of 3 yrs and 2 months, he has been riding a balance bike since about 16 months as well. Got me wondering what the youngest rider is? Trouble is getting a bike small enough, at the moment he can't touch the floor so can't start himself off, but he will grow into it.

I think he has done great, balance bikes are definitely the way forward.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2019)

That's good going !!


----------



## Jody (15 Jul 2019)

Balance bikes are ace. First time mine went to ride a bike he just pushed off and went....... all the way round the park. Mine was a similar age from memory.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2019)

Great stuff...
My boy learnt of a balance bike. He just passed his 4th birthday when he took to pedalling.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jul 2019)

My eldest child was two years and a half years old, she wanted to do what her cousins were doing. My youngest, despite having a big sister to learn from, refused his balance bike and only got on a bike with stabilisers just after he turned four, despite being dragged around by a TrailGator for a year. We had to work hard to get him on two wheels before he started school.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2019)

great mini ck 2 was 4 and a half , birthday is in jan so i will give her a bit of extra time to avoid ice


----------



## BrumJim (2 Sep 2019)

Pretty good. Mine was 4 1/2 mainly due to having to learn from an instructor rather than a parent.


----------

